# Changing CRANKSET bottom bracket help pls



## mitong (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi to all, cant get out of this awsome site.
Just got a new Shimano 6650 crankset and want to install it on my 2010 caad9 5.
Will the BB that comes in the bike work for the shimano crankset? If not which one should i get?
Is it hard to do, what tools are required? Looking at th bike all i need to do is lossen the left arm and it should come out right?
TY for your support/help, dont want to mess this up we have a 80mile ride tommorow.
TY


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mitong said:


> Hi to all, cant get out of this awsome site.
> Just got a new Shimano 6650 crankset and want to install it on my 2010 caad9 5.
> Will the BB that comes in the bike work for the shimano crankset? If not which one should i get?
> Is it hard to do, what tools are required? Looking at th bike all i need to do is lossen the left arm and it should come out right?
> ...


Your bike comes equipped with a BB30 which is not compatible with the 6650 crankset without an adapter:
http://www.ride-this.com/index.php/fsa-bb30-to-68mm-english-bb-adapter.html?source=googleps

If you decide to proceed, I suggest you review the following link because to do this properly there are specific tools needed.
http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=162

Obviously you'd follow the removal process, press in the adapter, then install your Shimano BB/ crankset.


----------



## mitong (Oct 15, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> Your bike comes equipped with a BB30 which is not compatible with the 6650 crankset without an adapter:
> http://www.ride-this.com/index.php/fsa-bb30-to-68mm-english-bb-adapter.html?source=googleps
> 
> If you decide to proceed, I suggest you review the following link because to do this properly there are specific tools needed.
> ...



thanks, now its making me think twice about changing my crankset, do you think i will gain if i change it???


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mitong said:


> thanks, now its making me think twice about changing my crankset, do you think i will gain if i change it???


From a purely performance standpoint some would say you'd lose, but I think it's a wash.

From a quality/ durability standpoint, I think the Shimano crank is far superior to the Gossamer's.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

mitong said:


> thanks, now its making me think twice about changing my crankset, do you think i will gain if i change it???


My guess, and I stress it's only a guess, is that you won't gain in any noticeable way. It's a better crankset, IMO, though so factor in a few Ebucks selling your old one it doesn't sound like such a bad move though.

Anyway, If this is the first of many upgrades you have planned that's one thing. But if you're looking to do one to see the most improvement.....I'd say go for the wheels.

My CAAD9 5 is 2009 but it came with the same wheels as yours and I noticed a massive difference by going to better wheels. I'm pretty confident it's more of an improvement than a "better" crankset change would have given me. But I've never tried another crankset so that's also a guess.


----------



## mitong (Oct 15, 2009)

Hank Stamper said:


> My guess, and I stress it's only a guess, is that you won't gain in any noticeable way. It's a better crankset, IMO, though so factor in a few Ebucks selling your old one it doesn't sound like such a bad move though.
> 
> Anyway, If this is the first of many upgrades you have planned that's one thing. But if you're looking to do one to see the most improvement.....I'd say go for the wheels.
> 
> My CAAD9 5 is 2009 but it came with the same wheels as yours and I noticed a massive difference by going to better wheels. I'm pretty confident it's more of an improvement than a "better" crankset change would have given me. But I've never tried another crankset so that's also a guess.


 What wheels did you get? Ordering my wheels today and cant decide, have a tight budget so i have 3-4 choices. What do you think of Vuelta Corsa lite? also in mind Torelli, Neuvation and BWW they are all in the $300 range and 1480-1550 grams. Found a site who sell the vuelat for $210 shiped


----------



## mitong (Oct 15, 2009)

Hank Stamper said:


> My guess, and I stress it's only a guess, is that you won't gain in any noticeable way. It's a better crankset, IMO, though so factor in a few Ebucks selling your old one it doesn't sound like such a bad move though.
> 
> Anyway, If this is the first of many upgrades you have planned that's one thing. But if you're looking to do one to see the most improvement.....I'd say go for the wheels.
> 
> My CAAD9 5 is 2009 but it came with the same wheels as yours and I noticed a massive difference by going to better wheels. I'm pretty confident it's more of an improvement than a "better" crankset change would have given me. But I've never tried another crankset so that's also a guess.


 What wheels did you get? Ordering my wheels today and cant decide, have a tight budget so i have 3-4 choices. What do you think of Vuelta Corsa lite? also in mind Torelli, Neuvation and BWW they are all in the $300 range and 1480-1550 grams. Found a site who sell the vuelat for $210 shiped


----------



## coupon (Oct 14, 2009)

I am riding the same bike, 2010 CAAD 9-5. IMO it's better to change the wheel first before looking at the crank upgrade, and It's better to keep the BB30 spec.
BTW, getting a carbon seatpost may give you a more comfortable ride.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

mitong said:


> What wheels did you get? Ordering my wheels today and cant decide, have a tight budget so i have 3-4 choices. What do you think of Vuelta Corsa lite? also in mind Torelli, Neuvation and BWW they are all in the $300 range and 1480-1550 grams. Found a site who sell the vuelat for $210 shiped



I got Dura Ace wheels.
The wheels on your bike aren't that bad. I don't know anything about the ones you are considering and I know it can be a big mistake to judge quality by price.....but if I was you I'd wait until you could do a more significant upgrade to make it worth while.
It kind of sounds like you are replaceing things just for the sake of replacing them.
What happened to the wheels you said you bought in your other post?


----------

